# Long Coat Question



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I am curious if those of you who have had long coat puppies noticed much of a difference in their fur from when they were puppies to when they were adults. grant it I know they go from puppy fur to adult coat. So I guess what I mean is, Dinozzo seemed extra fluffy when I got him at 8 weeks but as he keeps getting older and older (a little over 4 months now) his coat doesn't seem to be that long anymore. His ear floofies are the only thing that seem to have stayed really long. I am up north so it definitely isn't a matter of the weather being too warm.
I actually ran across a guy who happened to be at the breeder with his puppy when I picked out Dinozzo & who I ended up seeing at the trainer I decided to see today. His puppy does seem to have gotten a longer/fuller coat. 
So is it just a matter of transitioning from puppy coat to adult coat and the adult coat needing time to grow out? I was hoping for a long coat throughout but at this point it looks like it's just going to be the ears. 

Side note: I wouldn't trade my boy for the world. I love him immensely.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

they look short for a long time and then the coat grows in  it takes quite awhile for the full coat though

here you can see her at 4-5 months old with her "ugly tail" as we called it  








8 months or so here








12 months here, after she blew coat (went into heat and she lost a ton of hair)









she was pretty fuzzy as a baby

edit: heres a pic where you can see how much her tail fluffed out, shes still not done getting hairy


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you so much! She is such a beauty!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Delilah's_Human (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Is your pup from working lines or show lines? WL long coats tend to have shorter coats than SL long coats, although still significantly floofy when compared to standard coats in either line. 

I'll share Baron's (WGSL) transition like the other's above have to give you more material. His adult coat really started to come through 7-10 months. 


8 weeks old (the day we brought the fluff ball home)









3-4 months









6 months









7months (quite a change in just one month!)









10-11months









Now at 16 months (sloppy stack)


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Delilah's_Human said:


>


That's what Lisl's coat looks like. Lot's of ear floofies and longer hair underneath and on her thighs than on top.

She finally lost all of her wavy/curly fur on her rump.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He's a showline pup. It looks like yours seemed to have shorter fur around four months too then really filled out beautifully. Sweet! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

